# Is there anything better than fresh fruit? (Strawberries)



## Maidrite (Mar 21, 2005)

Now is the time to get those fresh strawberries, (I can taste them now) try freezing some of them too. I can still remember mom making fresh homemade pound cake pouring fresh strawberries and homemade creamy whiptopping on the top with of course a cherry on the tip. can you smell it? If you can, Can you now taste it? Ok now go to the store and pick some strawberries up    And have a nice day!


----------



## lindatooo (Mar 21, 2005)

Now you're being mean!  


 We can get strawberries in the store now but they're spendy and not very good....it will be months...June even before we get our own berries but then....look out!  Hoods are the best for eating out of hand but any Oregon Strawberry is wonderful and I'll have freezer jam and shortcake and oh!  I can almost smell them!
But wait....I HAVE freezer jam!  In fact I have strawberry jam in my fridge right now that I made myself 

*doing the happy dance into the kitchen*


----------



## Maidrite (Mar 21, 2005)

Just writing that first post added 20 pounds,   I wonder if thats why they call it pound cake?   I love all fruit but i am on a weight reduction plan  But at least I can write about all those swell memories


----------



## college_cook (Mar 21, 2005)

I could eat strawberries and cream every day until I die.  It's definitely one of my favorite all time foods.  I just bought a nice freezer for my dorm as well, so now I can freeze them!  Ooh, I'm getting excited!  I love going strawberry picking.  I'll have to find a farm around bloomington that I can go to in a month or so.  Strawberries come early in the year, correct?


----------



## lindatooo (Mar 21, 2005)

I don't know where you are, College, but our local berries begin in late May...but then there are raspberries, marionberries, blackberries, blueberries.....yummmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Haggis (Mar 21, 2005)

Bah! Just into Autumn now and summer is a long long long way away. Nothing but overpriced, underflavourful berries around now. I hope there are still some left at home in the freezer that I put in there over summer...somehow I doubt it.


----------



## Darkstream (Mar 22, 2005)

Fresh fruit is almost totally unobtainable in my locality at any time of the year now.

The supermarkets have killed off the trade and the growers. All you can get is the blotining paper variety, 24/7 12 months a year.












.


----------



## Alix (Mar 22, 2005)

Darkstream said:
			
		

> Fresh fruit is almost totally unobtainable in my locality at any time of the year now.
> 
> The supermarkets have killed off the trade and the growers. All you can get is the *blotining* paper variety, 24/7 12 months a year.
> .


 
Sorry to be a pain, but what does this term mean?


----------



## mudbug (Mar 22, 2005)

I'm guessing it is a typo for blotting paper, i.e., cardboard


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 22, 2005)

Maidrite!!!!!!!!!!!  The strawberries are great!  I got a BIG container for $3.88 at Sam's and they not only smelled wonderful they were wonderful!!!!  Strawberry shortcake here I come!  That's what we always had growing up.


----------



## Piccolina (Mar 23, 2005)

Berries rock!!!

I am forever scouring for new blackberry and blueberry recipes, but my all time favorite is the glorious raspberry!

I'm looking forward to pear season but that's a long ways off still.


Happy cooking to all!


----------

